
Paper straws won’t save the planet – we need a four-day week - jogjayr
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/21/help-the-planet-work-a-four-day-week
======
perfunctory
> Another study found that if people in the US (who work notoriously long
> hours) worked similar hours to Europeans (who work much less), then they
> would consume about 20% less energy.

Not bad. 20% reduction simply by having a decent work-life balance.

